# Care Plan Oversight CPT 99375



## dcraven (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been looking for documentation guidelines for 99375. I have reviewed Medicare's instruction of what can be included and what cannot.  What are the instructions as to how this should be documented in the patient chart? i.e. can it be a blanket statement "I spent 30 minutes reviewing labs, meds and discussed patient care with HHA" or does he need to document specifics - specific lab and results, specific medication changes, etc.?
I have been researching for hours and cannot find any specifics


----------



## coder911 (Aug 24, 2007)

Here's a link to a page from the AAFP website. Hopefully this can clarify a little. CPO is definitely a little bulky to get started at first.

http://www.aafp.org/fpm/20050500/23howt.html


----------

